# eas | [FIRST LOOK] ESS VT2-525 Supercharger System (intercooled) for Z4M



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Been keeping this tight-lipped for some time, but the cat's out of the bag.

ESS's VT2-525 Supercharger system is the latest kit released by ESS for the E85/6 Z4M platforms. With a *162whp* and *80 ft-lb TQ* gain after installation, this kit isn't for the faint of heart.

With our Z4M returning from ESS's facility just a couple of days ago, we quickly took a ride to Buttonwillow to put it to the test.










The ESS VT2-525 differs from it's VT1-445 predecessor with it's Air/Air intercooler system, keeping intake charge temperatures nice and cool. This is especially helpful for extended 20+ minute sessions. An upgraded Setrab oil cooler replaced the factory unit with heavy duty brackets to keep everything in place as if it were offered by factory.























































BIG injectors are included, the fueling alone is rated up to 475whp. With a jump in boost from 5psi to 7psi, the S54 transforms into a beast after installation! Huge air/air intercooler fits cleanly behind the factory bumper cover - giving a tease of what's underneath the hood. Rotomolded intake tract rivals the factory pieces. Heavy duty hardware shows the kit is extremely well engineered. New billet crank and water pump pulleys are included.

Hardware is only half the battle, as tuning is equally important. The provided ESS tune is beyond amazing, pulling to redline without any hiccups or hesitation.

I haven't been this excited about a kit in a long time. We've simply fell in love with the Z4M all over again. For those with existing VT1-445 systems, the upgrade path will be a breeze.

*Dynos*






*Vehicle:* 2008 BMW Z4M
*Modifications:* ESS VT2-525 Supercharger System, Macht Schnell Headers, Arqray Exhaust System

*SAE*









*STD*









*Conditions*









ESS knocked it out of the park wit this kit. Those in the SoCal area, feel free to drop by and see the Z4M in person.


----------

